
Sentimeter.ai - setimeter_ai
http://sentimeter.ai
======
setimeter_ai
Sentimeter.ai is a free online tool that uses open source AI tools to analyze
online sentiment on US presidential candidates. It produces a chart of change
in online sentiment over time, with optional filters on various topics (e.g
economy, COVID-19).

